# Why The Fda Should Not Regulate E-cigarettes As Tobacco Products.



## Alex (30/7/14)

http://www.usnews.com/opinion/artic...y-e-cigarettes-as-tobacco-products?src=usn_tw


By Gregory Conley July 30, 2014 | 8:00 a.m. EDT + More
The Food and Drug Administration’s Center for Tobacco Products has two goals that seem to go hand-in-hand: Reduce tobacco use, and reduce the number of smoking-related diseases and deaths. If there was a product that was achieving both goals, why would the FDA take the nonsensical step of classifying it as a tobacco product?
It shouldn’t. Yet, that is exactly what the FDA is proposing to do....

Read the original article here


----------

